# [alsa] sólo de fondo en pelis

## Theasker

Hola de nuevo a tod@s:

Llevaba tiempo sin ver por el ordenador ninguna peli por falta de tiempo, y hoy al intentarlo se veía bien pero el audio, sólo se escuchaba los sonidos de ambiente y las voces no, no se muy bien qué mirar porque yo pensaba que cuando no funciona o se oye o no, pero esta vez por lo que se ve no es así.

----------

## papu

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> Hola de nuevo a tod@s:
> 
> Llevaba tiempo sin ver por el ordenador ninguna peli por falta de tiempo, y hoy al intentarlo se veía bien pero el audio, sólo se escuchaba los sonidos de ambiente y las voces no, no se muy bien qué mirar porque yo pensaba que cuando no funciona o se oye o no, pero esta vez por lo que se ve no es así.

 

las voces de fonde se oyen en sistemas multicanal solo por el altavoz central pon la salida en estereo, de todas formas tampoco es normal si antes iba bien y ahora no , pero almenos tendrías que oir la voz.

saludos, ad1

----------

## Theasker

Se oye mal por todas las salidas, la de los auriculares que tengo conectada a una de las salidas y la otra salida que tengo conectado al ampli.

Para dar más pistas: Sólo funcionan mal los audios en 5.1 lo que es estéreo como canciones o vídeos en estéreo normal, funciona perfecto.

thx

----------

## papu

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> Se oye mal por todas las salidas, la de los auriculares que tengo conectada a una de las salidas y la otra salida que tengo conectado al ampli.
> 
> Para dar más pistas: Sólo funcionan mal los audios en 5.1 lo que es estéreo como canciones o vídeos en estéreo normal, funciona perfecto.
> 
> thx

 

pues eso he dicho, si te funciona mal con todos los videos es porque linux tiene un espantoso soporte para audio yo lo sufro hace años solo me va el estereo el multicanal ni suena.

Otra cosa es que te pasara solo con un video en concreto entonces seria problema del ese video.

¿a ti te funcionan las salidas multicanal bajo linux?  ¿que conector usas para audio/video.?

saludos, ad1

----------

## Theasker

Antes me funcionaban perfectamente los vídeos con audio ac3 en 5.1, simplemente sacaba la salida spdif de mi Sound Blaster Live 5.1 pci de hace 10 años o así a la entrada digital de mi ampli, y me suena que el ampli detectaba los 5 canales, pero ahora sólo reproduce y detecta el estéreo que supongo que serán los canales que lleven el sonido de fondo y los efectos y voces irán en los otros 3 canales.

----------

## papu

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> Antes me funcionaban perfectamente los vídeos con audio ac3 en 5.1, simplemente sacaba la salida spdif de mi Sound Blaster Live 5.1 pci de hace 10 años o así a la entrada digital de mi ampli, y me suena que el ampli detectaba los 5 canales, pero ahora sólo reproduce y detecta el estéreo que supongo que serán los canales que lleven el sonido de fondo y los efectos y voces irán en los otros 3 canales.

 

vaya asi que usas salida digital spdif y antes iba y ahora no, pues entonces no tengo ni idea, yo uso hdmi y nunca me ha funcionado ni siquiera por estereo , no hablemos ya de la salida a mi hi-fi, el soporte audio en linux esta fatal, y en mi caso es la principal causa de que no tenga linux como mi s.o principal.

de todas formas voy a conectar el spdif a ver si me va.

saludos, ad1

----------

## wpkzz

Pues aquí andamos en las mismas, renegando del audio en linux.

Tengo una ASUS N76VZ, una super máquina, con audio Intel del siguiente tipo:

```

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

```

La máquina tiene salida HDMI que aún no se si funciona y dos salidas, la típica de miniplug de 3.5 mm y una extra para "subwoofer" mas pequeña

de 2.5 mm con tres canales, supongo que eso sería el famoso 5.1. Evidentemente la segunda no funciona en gentoo, al parecer. Estoy peleandome con alsaconf,

dado que al parecer, alsamixer SI la tiene en lista.

Ya veremos...

----------

## Arctic

Pues salvo que tu placa monte algo exótico, el soporte de audio en linux es bastante bueno, a mi me funciona perfectamente todos las configuraciones de audio según el uso de canales que necesite. Y si usas pulseaudio han corregido los bugs mas irritantes en las ultimas revisiones.

Salu2

----------

